# Education In Rhodes



## suzy kedge (Mar 30, 2008)

HI everyone in Rhodes! 
We are two families looking to move to Rhodes Lardos area and would really appreciate some information on Secondary Schooling for English Speaking Children, they would like to learn Greek but do not speak Greek at the moment.
Any other advice you can offer us would be greatly appreciated.
Efharisto!!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Suzy and welcome to the forum. 

I am sure there is someone out there who can answer your questions.

Good luck with your plans.

Michelle


----------



## Elaine (Aug 8, 2008)

*Education in Rhodes*

Hi There

I am also looking for information for about English Schools on Rhodes for Secondary Eduction. Did you ever get an answer.


----------



## billysrhodes (Aug 26, 2008)

*Schooling*



suzy kedge said:


> HI everyone in Rhodes!
> We are two families looking to move to Rhodes Lardos area and would really appreciate some information on Secondary Schooling for English Speaking Children, they would like to learn Greek but do not speak Greek at the moment.
> Any other advice you can offer us would be greatly appreciated.
> Efharisto!!


Hi Suzy,

We moved here in 2005 with our son who at the time was 11 - we managed to find a Greek speaker in the UK so he did have 6 months of learning the language - then in the village of Lardos itself there are 2 Greek/English teachers, Billy finally started in primary school in February 2006 and struggled for 18 months - as the teachers are not supposed to speak english, most of the time he was told to sit and listen, they gave him one morning of english/greek tuition with a special needs teacher. He has now just finished his first year in secondary school which he prefers, even though compared to the UK he would now be in his 4th year - but because of the language problem he had to start in primary school to be able to cope with secondary. The teachers can all speak a little english but they are in school to teach Greek!

Billy was given the choice of going to a private school in Rhodes town, but prefers to stay within the village - but as far as schooling goes I think private is probably better and they cater for foreign children - they are coached into Rhodes every morning and collected - its a long day 7am - 5pm. The normal school hours are 8am - 1.30pm, and I know that the fees are no way as expensive as the UK.

He is now fluent in Greek but it has been a struggle for him and its not an easy language to learn, luckily he is football mad and because of this he has made lots of greek friends as he joined Lardos football team.

Hope the above is of some help,

Karen, Lardos


----------



## Elaine (Aug 8, 2008)

*Education in Rhodes*

Hi Karen

That was really interesting. Can you tell me the name of the private school, for Secondary Education, in Rhodes town please. 

Thanks.

Elaine






billysrhodes said:


> Hi Suzy,
> 
> We moved here in 2005 with our son who at the time was 11 - we managed to find a Greek speaker in the UK so he did have 6 months of learning the language - then in the village of Lardos itself there are 2 Greek/English teachers, Billy finally started in primary school in February 2006 and struggled for 18 months - as the teachers are not supposed to speak english, most of the time he was told to sit and listen, they gave him one morning of english/greek tuition with a special needs teacher. He has now just finished his first year in secondary school which he prefers, even though compared to the UK he would now be in his 4th year - but because of the language problem he had to start in primary school to be able to cope with secondary. The teachers can all speak a little english but they are in school to teach Greek!
> 
> ...


----------



## billysrhodes (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi again, we never got that far and I have no idea of the contact details for any of the schools....sorry. But you should be able to get them from the British Vice- Consulate....they can be found on:- [email protected]e:- 0030 22410 22005. Fax:- 0030 22410 24473....I did tell our son Billy about your question and his only comment was "well I hope they like not having any friends" as not many of the actual local kids ( Greek or English) from the Lindos area appear to go to them....


----------



## Maria Magkou (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi! I am a teacher, looking to find work in Rhodes. Are there any international schools or language schools in Rhodes? I would appreciate the advice.


----------



## Elaine (Aug 8, 2008)

*Education in Rhodes*

No I have not had an answer. I did contact the embassy and they told me there are no English Speaking schools in Rhodes. I am going to keep searching.




Elaine said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am also looking for information for about English Schools on Rhodes for Secondary Eduction. Did you ever get an answer.


----------



## Maria Magkou (Nov 2, 2008)

*about schools in Rhodes*



Elaine said:


> No I have not had an answer. I did contact the embassy and they told me there are no English Speaking schools in Rhodes. I am going to keep searching.


Are you living in Rhodes?

I am also looking to make friends in Rhodes. I am visiting in the summer break. 

Is there a demand for English Private Schools in Rhodes do you think or is the population too small now do you think? What is the population of Rhodes? How many non Greek speakers live in Rhodes?? Are there enough Good Greek schools for that matter?

Are there TEFL schools in Rhodes that offer languages such as English and Spanish, or French?? Appreciate yur responses!


----------

